

I built reddit + 4chan + yelp. Thoughts? - t3mp3st
http://gossiply.com

======
michaelpinto
If you can make the site focus on celebs instead of normal people you might be
onto something — what if you took in all of the feeds of celeb gossip sites?

What's nice about that is that is also much more advertiser friendly...

~~~
t3mp3st
Interesting idea. I'm not sure how I'd go about recruiting celebs to try the
dang thing out.

Honestly, I built this thing primarily for fun -- not sure if it really makes
a whole lot of sense from a business perspective.

------
msbarnett
Searched "97214" (zip code in Portland, OR).

Got a bunch of results from New York City?

~~~
t3mp3st
It was broken as of... a minute ago. And/or the app has become sentient and is
expressing its opinion of Portland.

~~~
msbarnett
Well, Portlandia has been known to corrupt code bases.

Looks neat, I'll try to play around with it again later.

